# Checking Police fines



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,

Quick one.. 

Can we really rely on the online info on Police database to check if we have pending fines or you guys have other ways to check (maybe go to police station/call/etc)?

Dubai Police


Also do they send any type of notifications (email, sms, postmail) or we just know abt it when we yearly renew registration?

thanks,

CF


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you regularly travel to Abu Dhabi, I would recommend that you also check the Abu Dhabi Police website as for some strange reasons, sometimes the fines from Abu Dhabi do not show up on the Dubai Police website.

Yes, you will get a tax when your car registration is due for renewal.

You can also register your details so that you receive an sms each time you receive a new fine.


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> If you regularly travel to Abu Dhabi, I would recommend that you also check the Abu Dhabi Police website as for some strange reasons, sometimes the fines from Abu Dhabi do not show up on the Dubai Police website.
> 
> Yes, you will get a tax when your car registration is due for renewal.
> 
> You can also register your details so that you receive an sms each time you receive a new fine.


I dont go to AD or Yas Island so often and the pseudo fines i might got were in Dubai city.... anyhow thanks, i already registed online on Dubai police to receive sms notifications, hope never receive any...


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

For the ones interested:

"This service is used to enable public to inquire about their traffic violations (plus municipality violations) via sending SMS messages containing plate No., plate code and vehicle type. 

Service Fees: 60 Fils 
User Guide:

1. Use the following Example 
FINE 32311 2 D there should be spaces between them

FINE = Short code for the Fine Service 

32311 = Plate Number

2 = Plate Category (Private-Taxis-Transport)

D = Plate Code


2. Send Txt msg to 4488


New Plate Code, Plate category:

Value Description : 
A: Burj Al Arab - A
B: Burj Al Arab - B/1
C: Burj Al Arab - C/2
D: Burj Al Arab - D/3
E: Burj Al Arab - 4/E
F: Burj Al Arab - 5/F
G: Burj Al Arab - 6/G
H: Burj Al Arab - 7/H
I: Burj Al Arab - 8/I
J: Burj Al Arab - 9/J


--- Value Description 

1 Motorbike
2 Private
10 Taxis
11 Transport


Notice: To get accurate information, you have to wait 24 hours from the time you got the Ticket"

@ Dubai Police


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

carlinhos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we really rely on the online info on Police database to check if we have pending fines or you guys have other ways to check (maybe go to police station/call/etc)?


*IMO, you can definitely rely on the information found on the DubaiPolice website. Unless, of course, you are going to try and dispute a fine, which I have never done.*



carlinhos said:


> Also do they send any type of notifications (email, sms, postmail) or we just know abt it when we yearly renew registration?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> CF


*Yes, and No: In my experience, I have always received a text message from the DubaiPolice whenever a fine was issued for my car. However, I have never received a text for a fine generated in another Emirate. For example, I received a text from DubaiPolice about a speeding ticket and when I went to the website to pay the fine, I was surprised to see there were 2 other fines from Um al Quwain from months prior that I had never been notified about. Ditto for a fine in Abu Dhabi as well - no notification. I only learned of it when I went to renew my registration recently.*


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

If it's the fine written by the police, it will not be shown in the website, ie parking fine, etc.
Only the police can tell you this one when you renew the registration.


----------

